# Objektive



## rooty (23. August 2003)

Hi Ich habe eine Canon EOS 500 N .
Kann ich für die nur Canon Objektive benutzen oder
kann ich auch Sigma Tamron Minolta nehmen.
Haben die alle die gleichen Anschlüße .
danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. August 2003)

Hi,

du kannst Sigma-, Tokina- oder Tamron-Objektive nutzen, wenn sie einen Canon-Anschluss haben. Dritthersteller wie die o.g. produzieren Objektive mit Anschlüssen für die gängigsten Kameras. Nikon- oder Minolta-Objektive wirst du allerdings ohne spezielle Adapter nicht mit einer Canon verwenden können.

Gruß
Martin


----------

